# Sage Water Filters - New supplier



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

No connection other than having just bought a Swiss Filter clone from them - much cheaper than elsewhere.

https://www.descaler.co.uk/eccellente-claro-swiss-water-filter-bes008/

Fits and seems to give me zero problems. Also picked up some milk cleaner as well from their own range.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

fyi the 'genuine' article is only £13.95 from Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07B2WRNZD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

though not in stock atm.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

https://200degs.com/sage-machines/sage-water-filter


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Out of interest, is it worth using a filter if you are only using bottled water for your machine?


----------

